# Questions about smoking turkey breast.



## custom99 (Nov 10, 2011)

This will be my first smoke of poultry other than chicken wings. My wife always does a turkey and a separate turkey breast for Thanksgiving. This year she asked me to smoke the turkey breast. It will be skin on. My questions are:

What IT do I take it to?

Cook temp?

Time per pound?

Leave skin on?

Brine?

Inject?

Best flavor of wood?

Smoke the whole time cooking?

Any other help you can give me is appreciated.


----------



## tlcase (Nov 10, 2011)

custom99 said:


> This will be my first smoke of poultry other than chicken wings. My wife always does a turkey and a separate turkey breast for Thanksgiving. This year she asked me to smoke the turkey breast. It will be skin on. My questions are:
> 
> What IT do I take it to? 165 Should do it.
> 
> ...


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 10, 2011)

This will be my first smoke of poultry other than chicken wings. My wife always does a turkey and a separate turkey breast for Thanksgiving. This year she asked me to smoke the turkey breast. It will be skin on. My questions are:

What IT do I take it to? Like TLc said take it to 165°

Cook temp? I smoke my birds higher maybe 275°-300° or so

Time per pound? That all depends of many factors smoker, temp outside, and the bird itself and many other factors.

Leave skin on? Yes leave the skin on.

Brine? I always try and brine ing so go to Wiki and find Tip's Slaughter House Brine. Here's a link to it.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/tips-slaughterhouse-recipes-for-poultry

Inject: I personally don't I let the brine do it's magic.

Best flavor of wood? I like apple or cherry myself.

the whole time cooking? Yes n No I do it till I see the bird has gotten some really good color. I really don't like a heavy smokey flavor thats why I use a smooth wood like apple or cherry.

Any other help you can give me is appreciated. You'll be fine and don't worry about a thing we are always here to answer questions. Enjoy and don't forget the Q-view please that way our better halfs don't think we are nuts sitting here looking at food porn.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 10, 2011)

Sounds like the guys have you covered!

Don't forget your camera!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm not much on birds, but it looks like you got some good help already!!!

Bear


----------



## custom99 (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes, they really got it all covered for me. I will have the q-view.

Mballi, I love the food porn quote.

Bear, Thats the way I am. Wings are about as far as I go with poultry but my family cant get enough of it.

Nobody has ever done me wrong before so I know this should come out good. Thanks guys.


----------



## stitan06 (Nov 13, 2011)

I will be doing the same this year so good luck to bothof us not to tjread jack but I'm smoking two different kinds of turkey and I'm taking it to two houses prob is one dinner is thurs the other Saturday would the turkey still be ok to take with us on sat if smoked wed night


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes,wrap well in Foil and refridgerate, then when you get to your destination,pop it in a 300*f oven till the Thigh is 165*f, it will be almost as good as the one fresh from the Smoker. Use a good thermometer


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 14, 2011)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=smoking+turkey+breast

Craig


----------



## stitan06 (Nov 15, 2011)

thanks for all the info ill do just that


----------



## custom99 (Nov 18, 2011)

I have a few more questions. I got a 10 pounder. I am going to use the slaughterhouse brine.

How long in the brine?

Do I leave in fridge uncovered in between the brine and smoke like I do for pork?


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 18, 2011)

custom99 said:


> I have a few more questions. I got a 10 pounder. I am going to use the slaughterhouse brine.
> 
> How long in the brine?
> 
> Do I leave in fridge uncovered in between the brine and smoke like I do for pork?


Overnight in the brine is plenty of time. I don't even rinse mine off when I take it out of the brine. Just put the rub on & right into the smoker.


----------



## custom99 (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks Al.


----------

